# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Мастер и Маргарита

## lglben

Несколько лет назад Я слышал, что делают фильм романа Бульгакова "Мастер и Маргарита". Если вы знаете об этом фильме, пожалуйста скажите.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

я тоже слышал, что они снимают этот фильм. Но новостей о нем нет. Только слышал, что режиссер будет тот самый, кто снимал Собачье Сердце.

----------


## lglben

Наверно, медленно снимают!
Я не знал о том, что уже снимали фильм "Собачье Сердце". возможно ли видеть его на интернете? (Я постараюсь поиск).

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Читайте вот эту ссылку, http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=7422 
Надо смотреть Собачье сердце, и чем скорее, тем лучше! 
А фильмы можно скачивать отсюда:   http://multiki.arjlover.net/

----------


## lglben

Спасибо большое.

----------


## pranki

> Несколько лет назад Я слышал, что делают фильм романа Бульгакова "Мастер и Маргарита". Если вы знаете об этом фильме, пожалуйста скажите.

 Несколько поправок, если не возражаете: 
1. В русском языке местоимение "я" подчиняется обычным правилам, то есть пишется с большой буквы только там, где с большой буквы пишутся все другие слова (например, в начале предложения).  
2. "делают фильм по роману Булгакова "Мастер и Маргарита""   

> Я не знал о том, что уже снимали фильм "Собачье Сердце". возможно ли видеть его на интернете?

 В принципе, все верно, но звучит несколько неестественно. Лучше сказать так: "Я не знал о том, что уже сняли фильм "Собачье Сердце". Можно ли увидеть его на интернете?"   

> (Я постараюсь поиск)

 "Я постараюсь поискать"

----------


## Alexei

> В принципе, все верно, но звучит несколько неестественно. Лучше сказать так: "Я не знал о том, что уже сняли фильм "Собачье Сердце". Можно ли увидеть его на интернете?"

 В интернете

----------


## lglben

Спасибо Пранки и Алексей. Я очень благодарен за поправки!

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by lglben  Я постараюсь поиск   
> "Я постараюсь поискать"

 _Я постараюсь найти_ или _Я буду искать._  http://foto.kinox.ru/index.asp?comm=4&num=183

----------


## MikeM

> я тоже слышал, что они снимают этот фильм. Но новостей о нем нет. Только слышал, что режиссер будет тот самый, кто снимал Собачье Сердце.

 Съемки закончились и вроде фильм выходит в декабре. Режиссер Владимир Бортко кроме Собачьего Сердца известен тем, что поставил Идиота по Достоевскому. http://gondor.ru/mim/ http://www.kinokadr.ru/news/2005/03/11/805.shtml http://www.kinoros.ru/db/movies/281/...?1133280455234

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  я тоже слышал, что они снимают этот фильм. Но новостей о нем нет. Только слышал, что режиссер будет тот самый, кто снимал Собачье Сердце.   Съемки закончились и вроде фильм выходит в декабре. Режиссер Владимир Бортко кроме Собачьего Сердца известен тем, что поставил Идиота по Достоевскому. http://gondor.ru/mim/ http://www.kinokadr.ru/news/2005/03/11/805.shtml http://www.kinoros.ru/db/movies/281/...?1133280455234

 Спасибо! Было очень интересно читать! Кажется, что это не будет *фильм*, а серия из 10 частей 
(кстати, почему все исправляете только lglben, а мои ашипки?)   ::

----------


## Darobat

> (кстати, почему все исправляете только lglben, а мои ашипки?)

 Ошибки...  Было намеренно, да?  А наверно потому что, только вы делаете ошибки.  И так как я пытаюсь писать по-русски, мне тоже будет нужны исправления!  
(Исправьте мои ошибки тоже, пожалуйста!)

----------


## MikeM

> Спасибо! Было очень интересно читать! Кажется, что это не будет *фильм*, а серия из 10 частей 
> (кстати, почему все исправляете только lglben, а мои ашипки?)

 Спасибо, было очень интересно почитать! (Это не ошибка, но стилистически так звучит лучше).
Кажется, что будет не фильм, а сериал из 10 частей. Или: Кажется это будет фильм из 10 серий
Или: Кажется это будет многосерийный фильм (из 10 серий) 
Кстати почему все исправляют только lglben'а

----------


## MikeM

> Ошибки...  Было намеренно, да?  А наверно потому что, только вы делаете ошибки.  И так как я пытаюсь писать по-русски, мне тоже будет нужны исправления!
> (Исправьте мои ошибки тоже, пожалуйста!)

 Ошибки...  Это было намеренно, да?  А наверно потому что, только Вы делаете ошибки.  Так как я пытаюсь писать по-русски, мне тоже будут нужны исправления!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Спасибо! Было очень интересно читать! Кажется, что это не будет *фильм*, а серия из 10 частей 
> (кстати, почему все исправляете только lglben, а мои ашипки?)     Спасибо, было очень интересно почитать! (Это не ошибка, но стилистически так звучит лучше).
> Кажется, что будет не фильм, а сериал из 10 частей. Или: Кажется это будет фильм из 10 серий
> Или: Кажется это будет многосерийный фильм (из 10 серий) 
> Кстати почему все исправляют только lglben'а

 MikeM, получи мои искренные, нежные и человеческие спасиба!

----------


## MikeM

> MikeM, получи мои искренные, нежные и человеческие спасиба!

 Всегда пожалуйста!   ::  
Спасибо is always singular. You can't say спасибы или спасиба  ::

----------


## Triton

> только вы делаете ошибки

  

> только Вы делаете ошибки

 Actually Darobat made no mistake here, cos "*В*ы" (with capital letter) is an obsolete form.  ::  
(See Почему "вы" правильно писать с маленькой буквы)

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Darobat  только вы делаете ошибки         Originally Posted by MikeM  только Вы делаете ошибки   Actually Darobat made no mistake here, cos "*В*ы" (with capital letter) is an obsolete form.  
> (See Почему "вы" правильно писать с маленькой буквы)

 Obsolete?  Я думаю, что это не так.  Вот пожалуйста из Вашей ссылки:
"_С прописной буквы пишутся местоимения Вы, Ваш, как форма выражения вежливости при обращении к одному лицу в письмах, официальных документах, например: Сообщаем Вам; На Ваш запрос отвечаем ...; Поздравляем Вас и т.д._ 
Д.Э.Розенталь. 
Справочник по правописанию и литературной правке"

----------


## Triton

Ну, как говорится, за что купил, за то и продаю.  ::  На той же странице: 

> Существует ровно три случая, когда *допускается* использование архаичной формы обращения.
> В письме, которое вы вкладываете в конверт (Дорогой Иван Петрович, Вы...). 
> В официальном документе, напечатанном на листе формата А4 (Компания предлагает Вам как представителю ответчика...). 
> В тексте e-mail'а – письма, посланного электронной почтой (Рады приветствовать Вас, Egor351, в качестве нового участника нашей баннерной сети!).

 А вообще, ситуация с "вы/Вы" довольно неопределённая. 
Вот ещё одна ссылка на эту тему: Как написать "вы" - с прописной или со строчной буквы. 
Там про архаичность уже ничего не говорится  ::  и рекомендации несколько отличаются от тех, что даются в первой ссылке.  
Но одно можно сказать совершенно точно: писать "вы" с маленькой буквы при вежливом
обращении к одному лицу - не ошибка.  ::

----------


## MikeM

> Но одно можно сказать совершенно точно: писать "вы" с маленькой буквы при вежливом
> обращении к одному лицу - не ошибка.

 Не согласен. Во-первых, там речь идет в-основном о том как писать в интернете. Во-вторых, почему-то говорится, что в интернете не может быть личного обращения, а потому и с маленькой буквы сойдет. В-третьих, это просто очередная попытка подогнать правила под существующую практику обусловленную повальной неграмотностью и/или ленью. В интернете многие заглавных букв вообще не используют. Может и это тоже не будем считать ошибкой?

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  я тоже слышал, что они снимают этот фильм. Но новостей о нем нет. Только слышал, что режиссер будет тот самый, кто снимал Собачье Сердце.   Съемки закончились и вроде фильм выходит в декабре. Режиссер Владимир Бортко кроме Собачьего Сердца известен тем, что поставил Идиота по Достоевскому. http://gondor.ru/mim/ http://www.kinokadr.ru/news/2005/03/11/805.shtml http://www.kinoros.ru/db/movies/281/...?1133280455234

 Ну, для полноты, еще он известен "Бандитским Петербургом"...
Но, если это Бортко, то смотреть буду однозначно!

----------


## adoc

Что ж они таких старичков-то сниматься набрали?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Ты считаешь, что это - старуха ?  
Маргарита

----------


## BlackMage

> Ты считаешь, что это - старуха ?  
> Маргарита

 Маргарита, я хочу иметь твоих детей!

----------


## Triton

> Не согласен. Во-первых, там речь идет в-основном о том как писать в интернете. Во-вторых, почему-то говорится, что в интернете не может быть личного обращения, а потому и с маленькой буквы сойдет. В-третьих, это просто очередная попытка подогнать правила под существующую практику обусловленную повальной неграмотностью и/или ленью. В интернете многие заглавных букв вообще не используют. Может и это тоже не будем считать ошибкой?

 Чтобы не захламлять ветку (всё-таки к "Мастеру и Маргарите" эта тема имеет весьма отдалённое отношение   ::  ), предлагаю продолжить дискуссию в новой ветке: http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=7585

----------


## Grisem

Один из российских каналов будет показывать фильм. Страница фильма в интернете www.masterimargarita.ru .

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

oooh! Check out the preview!   mms://video.rfn.ru/masterimargarita/mas ... ta_720.asf 
Anyone with телеканал Россия in the US?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

the first part is on Sunday December 18th телеканал Россия!

----------


## Grisem

Можно смотреть "телеканал Россия" через интернет http://en.rtr-planeta.com/

----------


## Triton

That link leads to "РТР-Планета" - the international version of "Россия" channel and there is no "Мастер и Маргарита" in its shedule on Dec 18th.  ::

----------


## net surfer

> Маргарита, я хочу иметь твоих детей!

 иметь от тебя детей

----------


## BlackMage

> Originally Posted by BlackMage  Маргарита, я хочу иметь твоих детей!   иметь от тебя детей

 It's Vinnie's fault I swear! http://masterrussian.net/mforum/view...ht=cska+moscow

----------


## net surfer

hehe, you know what иметь could mean

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

::

----------


## BlackMage

> Можно смотреть "телеканал Россия" через интернет http://en.rtr-planeta.com/

 Таким образом возможно смотреть другие телеканалы?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

есть добровольцы в России, которые согласились бы смотреть Мастера и Маргариту в эту субботу, и сообщить нас впечатления?  
Плиииииз   ::

----------


## net surfer

*прячется*

----------


## MikeM

> есть добровольцы в России, которые согласились бы посмотреть Мастера и Маргариту в эту субботу, и сообщить нам свои впечатления?  
> Плиииииз

----------


## JJ

> есть добровольцы в России, которые согласились бы смотреть Мастера и Маргариту в эту субботу, и сообщить нас впечатления? 
> Плиииииз

 Ясен пень, есть! Постараюсь посмотреть, если не случится ничего непредвиденного. Ну и впечатлениями поделюсь.

----------


## Scorpio

> есть добровольцы в России, которые согласились бы смотреть Мастера и Маргариту в эту субботу, и сообщить нас впечатления?  
> Плиииииз

 Почему "в эту субботу"? Премьера сериала -- на втором канале, в понедельник.  
Конечно, смотреть я буду и поделюсь впечатлениями.

----------


## net surfer

СЕРИАЛА?!?!  :o

----------


## Scorpio

> СЕРИАЛА?!?!

 А разве нет? На сайте (http://www.rutv.ru/tvpreg.html?d=0&id=102002) это, вроде, названо сериалом...

----------


## Alexander

> Originally Posted by net surfer  СЕРИАЛА?!?!     А разве нет? На сайте (http://www.rutv.ru/tvpreg.html?d=0&id=102002) это, вроде, названо сериалом...

 Наверное, лучше его назвать телевизионнам фильмом. Вроде как 10 серий ожидается.. Все-таки не Санта Барбара   ::   http://masterimargarita.ru/film.html?id=1

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  есть добровольцы в России, которые согласились бы смотреть Мастера и Маргариту в эту субботу, и сообщить нас впечатления?  
> Плиииииз     Почему "в эту субботу"? Премьера сериала -- на втором канале, в понедельник.  
> Конечно, смотреть я буду и поделюсь впечатлениями.

 странно, неделя назад было написано, что премьера в субботу.  Придется ждать ещё чуть-чуть. Все равно большое человеческое спасибо!   ::

----------


## Eldarx

Последнее время все чаще и чаще замечаю, что  сами русские делают много ошибок. Достаточно зайти на любой форум или в какое-нибудь другое место чтобы убедиться в этом... Так что еще вопрос кому надо учить язык: нам или англо говорящим. Я, например, уверен что тут вряд ли найдется человек который сможет сразу со старта, несмотря в словарь, сказать во множественном числе слово "дно". Кто-то сможет? И поверьте что таких как Вы очень много, так что ни каждый русский хорошо знает русский язык... Поэтому и нам не помешало бы улучшить свои знания.
З.Ы. Перечитав текст нашёл четыре ошибки...

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Естественно, русские будут делать ошибки. И если Вы читаете внимательно, Вы тоже будете видеть что американцы/ англичанине делают ошибки в своем языке. Мы тут не все профессоры, и ашипки будем сделать. Но, если русский увидет, что "иностранец" делает ошибки по-русски, ему следует исправить. И англо говорящий должны тоже помогать русским с английским (хотя они этого редко делают). 
вот и всё.

----------


## Eldarx

> Естественно, русские будут делать ошибки. И если Вы читаете внимательно, Вы тоже будете видеть что американцы/ англичанине делают ошибки в своем языке. Мы тут не все профессоры, и ашипки будем сделать. Но, если русский увидет, что "иностранец" делает ошибки по-русски, ему следует исправить. И англо говорящий должны тоже помогать русским с английским (хотя они этого редко делают). 
> вот и всё.

 Извините а это ваша фотография в аваторе?

----------


## ReDSanchous

Множественное число слова "дно" - донья. Без словаря.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Извините а это ваша фотография в аваторе?

 Да нет, это же Владимир Толоконников. Он сыграл роль Шарикова в Собачье Сердце. Почему спрашиваете?  ::

----------


## Eldarx

> Originally Posted by Eldarx  Извините а это ваша фотография в аваторе?   Да нет, это же Владимир Толоконников. Он сыграл роль Шарикова в Собачье Сердце. Почему спрашиваете?

 Просто интересно...

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

и это всё? Вы согласны с тем, что я написал?

----------


## net surfer

> Последнее время все чаще и чаще замечаю, что  сами русские делают много ошибок. Достаточно зайти на любой форум или в какое-нибудь другое место чтобы убедиться в этом... Так что еще вопрос кому надо учить язык: нам или англо говорящим. Я, например, уверен что тут вряд ли найдется человек который сможет сразу со старта, несмотря в словарь, сказать во множественном числе слово "дно". Кто-то сможет? И поверьте что таких как Вы очень много, так что ни каждый русский хорошо знает русский язык... Поэтому и нам не помешало бы улучшить свои знания.
> З.Ы. Перечитав текст нашёл четыре ошибки...

 Надо было больше раз перечитывать: "не смотря", "не каждый".
Учи дальше, незачот!

----------


## adoc

> Да нет, это же Владимир Толоконников. Он сыграл роль Шарикова в Собачье Сердце. Почему спрашиваете?

 Damn, I thought you are up in age.

----------


## MikeM

> Я, например, уверен что тут вряд ли найдется человек который сможет сразу со старта, несмотря в словарь, сказать во множественном числе слово "дно". Кто-то сможет?

 Дно - это всё фигня. Кстати донья это правильно только для ведёр и кастрюль, а вот "дны" ::   кораблей будут днища! Правда, и в единственном числе правильнее сказать днище... А вот как насчет слова "кочерга" в родительном падеже, множественном числе?  ::  Один мой приятель пошутил "кочерёжек"   ::

----------


## Paxan

Сегодня первая серия...обожаю актрису,которая будет играть Маргариту....красивая :P  :P  :P

----------


## Eldarx

> Originally Posted by Eldarx  Я, например, уверен что тут вряд ли найдется человек который сможет сразу со старта, несмотря в словарь, сказать во множественном числе слово "дно". Кто-то сможет?    Дно - это всё фигня. Кстати донья это правильно только для ведёр и кастрюль, а вот "дны"  кораблей будут днища! Правда, и в единственном числе правильнее сказать днище... А вот как насчет слова "кочерга" в родительном падеже, множественном числе?  Один мой приятель пошутил "кочерёжек"

 Ну это уж слишком легко: кочерёг... это я знал... а вот что нашел в интернете:
Нормативными являются формы родительного падежа вафель, домен, кочерёг, кровель, розог, свадеб, сплетен, долей, кеглей, пеней, саклей, цапель, нянь, тетей (реже теть; ср. у Чехова: “В этом же новом мире, где солнце режет глаза, столько пап, мам и теть, что не знаешь, к кому и подбежать”). Наблюдаются колебания в формах: оглоблей --оглобель, усадеб -- усадьб, пригоршней -- пригоршен, простыней -- простынь, свечей и в художественной речи свеч, а также во фразеологизме игра стоит свеч
и еще очень много здесь: http://spelling.spb.ru/rosenthal/alpha/r154.htm

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

нууу? Ребята! Как первая серия? сколько показывали, что было хорошо, что нет? впечатления требуются!   ::

----------


## Alexander

> нууу? Ребята! Как первая серия? сколько показывали, что было хорошо, что нет? впечатления требуются!

 Заждался?  ::  Я тоже.  ::  
Ну, что я могу сказать. Очень даже неплохо. Актеры и их игра - прекрасные. Очень понравились Воланд и Иешуа! События в Москве - черно-белые, сцены с Понтием Пилатом - цветные. А вот Кот - подкачал. Немного неестественный. Хотя водку пил профессионально  :: . 
Не заметил никаких отступлений от романа. Т.е. похоже действительно экранизация, а не "по мотивам".
Хотя, наверное, все-таки не шедевр. Даже не знаю, как объяснить. Просто чувствуется, что это телефильм. Бюджета видимо чуть-чуть не хватило. Но все очень добротно.
Сколько показывали? Ты знаешь, я даже не посмотрел на часы. Наверное, больше часа. Посмотрел все на одном дыхании. Насколько помню, фильм даже рекламой не прерывался. Или я ошибаюсь?
В общем, понравилось! 
P.S. Теперь стоит дилемма. Курсы английского у меня по вечерам.. Что выбрать? "Мастера" или курсы?

----------


## ST

пишущий видеомагнитофон\двд рекордер  ::

----------


## Paxan

Дёшево как-то....снято плохо....

----------


## Tiffany

Смотрела кусочками, укладывая дочку спать   ::  
Не понравилось мне   ::  такое чувство, что просто с выражением по книжке читают... хотя Коровьев, конечно, хорош   ::  
А вот на Воланда лучше бы Завулона взяли   ::

----------


## Scorpio

Пока, после двух серий, рановато делиться впечатлениями. Но все-таки, в целом неплохо. Римские сцены -- так просто хорошо.
Бегемот вот немного разочаровал. Слишком хорошо видно, что это кукла -- движения неестественные, и мимики никакой. Если так и дальше будет, то это просто беда...
Впрочем, повторюсь, пока рано судить. Вот если Бал Сатаны хорошо снимут -- тогда все прощу!  ::

----------


## translationsnmru

На меня первая часть большого впечатления не произвела. Диалоги часто звучат неестественно (автору сценария минус - ну нельзя текст "от автора" прямо вкладывать в уста героев). 
Воланд, в общем-то, неплох, но нет в нём какой-то дьяволщинки, намёка на что-то потусторонее...  
Пилат хорош, хотя мне он представлялся помоложе. Бездомный тоже хорош.

----------


## Bisquit

У меня после просмотра первой появилось несколько замечаний. 
1. Жалко что это телеверсия. Некоторые сцены похожи на телевизионные репортажи, такое впечатление, что они снимались камерой с рук. Не понравился также телевизионный звук: он слишком резкий, слишком естественный. Такое впечатление, что звук идет прямо из кадра, а не накладывается потом. 
2. Откровенно разочаровал подбор актеров. Если Басилашвили в роли Воланда смотрится еще нормально, то Лавров в роли Пилата откровенно разочаровал. Это никакой не тиран, а старый и больной пенсионер. На эту роль нужно было брать кого-то помоложе и помощнее. Джигарханяна, например. Перестарок Абдулов в роли Коровьева вообще не смотрится. Берлиоза могли бы сделать более старым и степенным. А кота нужно было отрендерить на компе. Кукла выглядит неестественно, даром что водку пить хорошо умеет.  ::  
3. Ершелаимская сцена разочаровала. Тут им явно не хватило денег на натурные съемки, декорации и костюмы. Не могу поверить, что Пилат был таким аскетом. 
По поводу роли Иешуа меня такая мысль посетила. Когда-то Андрей Разбаш (когда он еще был ведущим "Темы") показывал свою фотопробу на роль Исуса. Попадание было 100%. Фотография была настолько естественой, что даже сам Разбаш изумился. Вот кого нужно было брать на эту роль. Обнаружил такой ляп: когда Иешуа и Пилат говорят о нападении германцев на Марка-Крысобоя, по роману Марка рядом нет, а в фильме он стоит около Иешуа.

----------


## Indra

Именно этот форум подв_и_г на п_о_двиг найти, где у телевизора вилка и даже включить на МиМ.   ::  
Мое имхо: Басилашвили играет _хорошо_, но просто по комплекции уже не тянет на Воланда. То же самое с комплекцией Лаврова, только наоборот. Лавров играет _отлично,_ но лучше бы взяли кого покрепче.
Абдулов-Коровьев вполне адекватен, Панкратов-Черный тоже.   ::  Азазелло не успела рассмотреть. Коту незачёт. Иисус вполне ничего, привычной греческой иконописной школы. 
Где-то дословное цитирование выглядит слишком неестественным, а где-то отсебятина совершенно непонятна. Например, в книге Воланд после вопроса, верят ли они в Бога, переспрашивает: "Вы - атеисты?!" - "Да, мы - атеисты!" Это убрали, хотя дело двух секунд, а ведь весьма говорящее уточнение. 
Сталинский акцент "человека в френче" и реакция председателя жилтоварищества на сообщение, что Берлиоз умер- "Как, уже?" - напоминают, что речь идет о временах, когда люди вот так вот исчезали. В книге всего этого нет, трудно сказать, мне кажется, Булгаков был бы против. Имхо, повторюсь.

----------


## Tiffany

> Перестарок Абдулов в роли Коровьева вообще не смотрится.

 А сколько, по-вашему, Коровьеву было лет?   ::

----------


## Scorpio

> Если Басилашвили в роли Воланда смотрится еще нормально, то Лавров в роли Пилата откровенно разочаровал. Это никакой не тиран, а старый и больной пенсионер.

 А с чего вдруг Пилат должен быть тираном?!!!
Он как раз официальный представитель римских властей в этнархии. И его работа заключалась скорее в том, чтобы местных жителей от произвола местного тиранчика (Ирода) по возможности защищать.  ::    

> Перестарок Абдулов в роли Коровьева вообще не смотрится.

 Разве? По-моему, он как раз блестяще играет... хотя на то и Абдулов.   

> Берлиоза могли бы сделать более старым и степенным.

 Зачем? По роману он совсем не старый человек, раз многие персонажи говорят о нем как о Мише Берлиозе.   

> А кота нужно было отрендерить на компе. Кукла выглядит неестественно, даром что водку пить хорошо умеет.

 Вот тут -- согласен.

----------


## translationsnmru

> Сталинский акцент "человека в френче" и реакция председателя жилтоварищества на сообщение, что Берлиоз умер- "Как, уже?" - напоминают, что речь идет о временах, когда люди вот так вот исчезали. В книге всего этого нет, трудно сказать, мне кажется, .

 Книга как раз полна намёков на времена и нравы... Давно её перечитывали? :P

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

спасибо всем! Когда я спросил, сколько показывали, я имел ввиду, на чем первая серия закончилась.  
Я думаю, что первые впечатления будут меняться когда посмотришь все серии. посмотрим   ::

----------


## ST

kalinka_vinnie, а ты тоже смотришь?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

::  нет... я здесь сижу, в тишине... Плачу...   ::

----------


## Indra

> Originally Posted by Indra  Сталинский акцент "человека в френче" и реакция председателя жилтоварищества на сообщение, что Берлиоз умер- "Как, уже?" - напоминают, что речь идет о временах, когда люди вот так вот исчезали. В книге всего этого нет, трудно сказать, мне кажется, .   Книга как раз полна намёков на времена и нравы... Давно её перечитывали? :P

 Да тут за обе точки зрения поровну за и против. Как высказался вчера один коллега: "Булгаков не мог высказываться открыто, поэтому он придумывал этих сказочных персонажей, чтобы, так скать, завуалировать." Индра промолчала,что на это можно было ответить.   ::  
В книге-то намеков полно, даже не стлько намеки, сколько норма тогдашней жизни, но в фильме "политическая" сторона на мой вкус гипертрофирована. Включая связь Каифа-человек во френче.  
Кстати, в газетах говорят, телерейтинг у ММ заоблачный.

----------


## Paxan

> нет... я здесь сижу, в тишине... Плачу...

 Ну хочешь я ДВД куплю тебе и пошлю и плакать не будешь?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

::  ну... неужели ДВД уже есть, хотя сериал не закончили показывать по телевизору?   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Книга интереснее - моё мнение. Однако наблюдать то, как воплотили её на экране и искать отличия - мне нравится.  ::  
А вообще - мне такая фантастика...  ::

----------


## Paxan

> ну... неужели ДВД уже есть, хотя сериал не закончили показывать по телевизору?

 Просмотр закончится...я куплю ДВД...и пришлю тебе

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Ты что, всерьез пишешь? прислать мне? Либо ты очень хороший человек, либо ты злой шутник! Это было бы великолепно, у меня просто нет слов! Могу платить тебе через Western Union!  
Неужели дед мороз действительно существует, и его зовут Paxan?   ::

----------


## N

можно еще из emule скачать.  
По фильму. Слишком много пенсионеров. Пилат при смерти. Кот - отстой. Ненужная отсебятина на тему кровавого режима.  Многие актеры, особенно эпизодические, играют бездарно - секретарша у пиджака, поющая девица и другие. Варенуха с Римским не понравились. Снято все как-то не очень - не кино, я телефильм.  Вот Бездомный понравился.

----------


## Indra

> можно еще из emule скачать.  
> По фильму. Слишком много пенсионеров. Пилат при смерти. Кот - отстой. Ненужная отсебятина на тему кровавого режима.  Многие актеры, особенно эпизодические, играют бездарно - секретарша у пиджака, поющая девица и другие. Варенуха с Римским не понравились. Снято все как-то не очень - не кино, я телефильм.  Вот Бездомный понравился.

 Я решила для себя воспринимать этот фильм как что-то вроде комиксов по книге. Вот есть по МиМ очень неплохой радиоспектакль, а это вот видеоспектакль.

----------


## Zaya

Действительно, мнения разделились. Уже не раз слышала, что Воланд совсем не такой, но Олег Басилашвили в этой роли мне очень нравится. Настолько, что не имеют значения расхождения с описанием героя в книге.
 А на кота я зря надеялась...
Но больше всех разочаровал Иуда. Никакой.
ЗЫ: никак не могу дома книгу найти, потому сама с текстом ещё не сравнивала.

----------


## Paxan

> Ты что, всерьез пишешь? прислать мне? Либо ты очень хороший человек, либо ты злой шутник! Это было бы великолепно, у меня просто нет слов! Могу платить тебе через Western Union!  
> Неужели дед мороз действительно существует, и его зовут Paxan?

 Да что тут шутить-то? Мне это не сложно. Western Union мне не подойдёт, если у тебя есть счёт в E-PASSPORTE тогда давай,а если нет, то я тебе и так пришлю...деньги небольшие в итоге

----------


## Indra

Первые 5 серий у меня уже есть в avi

----------


## N

> Первые 5 серий у меня уже есть в avi

 Классно. Можешь скинуть Калинке на ящик.  ::   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

::   
в г-майл есть место    ::     ::

----------


## net surfer

Только максимальный размер письма 10 метров. Хотя есть плагин позволяющий сделать из почтового ящика гмайла виртуальный диск и хранить на нём файлы любых размеров.

----------


## Friendy

> Только максимальный размер письма 10 метров. Хотя есть плагин позволяющий сделать из почтового ящика гмайла виртуальный диск и хранить на нём файлы любых размеров.

  У меня есть этот плагин, но по-моему он с размерами ничего не делает, хотя вообще надо попробовать.
Edit: Попробовала - ругается  ::  .

----------


## Indra

Одна серия весит ~380Мб
Но я же не одна такая счастливая обладательница, по варезным сайтам поскрести, и найдете. или выложу счастливому обладателю пары лишних гигабайт  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

кстати, ребятички, что вы думаете об этом статье  http://lenta.ru/articles/2005/12/21/mm/ 
"Роль Христа - это почти неподъемная ноша для любого актера. Отождествить с собою то, что большинство зрителей считает самым светлым, что есть в их душе - задача непростая. Она тем более невыполнима, если зрители знали тебя как Сашу Белого из "Бригады". 
... 
Вообще говоря, Безруков все чаще берется за роли очень сложные. Сыграв Есенина, он взялся за Иешуа. А следующая роль Безрукова - Пушкин. Не больше и не меньше. 
Впрочем, нельзя ведь сказать, что Иисуса Христа кто-либо сыграл неубедительно - эта роль, как никакая другая, позволяет актеру раскрыться целиком, показать свою душу. К сожалению, есть подозрение, что души Саши Белого и Иешуа Га-Ноцри не могут ужиться в теле одного артиста." 
Прочитав эту статью, вы согласитесь с выводами?   ::

----------


## net surfer

*Friendy* значит я был неправ. Просто насколько я читал про этот плагин, он позволял хранить на гмэйл файлы любых размеров.

----------


## Friendy

Я тут подумала, что может быть в самой последней версии они до этого дошли, но нет, проверила -  то же самое.  ::

----------


## DenisM

> нет... я здесь сижу, в тишине... Плачу...

 Винни, не плачь, у меня уже есть первая серия и остальные на подходе, я тебе запишу   :: . 
По поводу собственно фильма (после просмотра первой серии):  
Понравилось как играют Басилашвили и Галкин. Безруков - не убедительно как-то ( хотя в Есенине был очень даже ничего ), Лавров - староват для роли Пилата и не производит должного впечатления. Операторская работа и монтаж, прямо скажем, не очень.
В целом пока скучновато-затянуто, посмотрим, что будет дальше.

----------


## Misnomer

приветик, всех с наступающим, я вот счастливая обладательница 8 серий ( со временем будет больше   ::   ) решила поделиться с народом 
вот закачала первую серию, кому надо пожалуйста. Там две части (ну так вышло  ::   ) все вместе где-то 190-180 мегов. В ближайшее время могу выложить ещё, если надо конечно. Надо? Ладно внизу вон ссылки для особо нетерпеливых  ::    http://www.megaupload.com/ru/?d=8AYER0F6    - часть 1  http://www.megaupload.com/ru/?d=UV07SVJD   -часть 2

----------


## Scorpio

Нет, в целом фильм хорош! На твердую четверку. И Бал у Воланда, и последний полет сняты ничего, убедительно.
Пять мне мешает поставить то, что в некоторых местах слишком уж дословно цитируется роман, и поучается нелепость. Особенно в концовке последний серии, слишком уж как-то надуманно получилось.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

так хорошо, что есть такие друзья как вы!   ::

----------


## Misnomer

мне актёры понравились Маргарита по моему очень хорошо сыграла, Мастер, Иешуа, Бездомный понравилисьь. да и  Коровьева я примерно таким себе и представляла. Самый большой провал - это конечно кот после всех этих фильмов напичканных спецэффектами, кукла уж как-то слишком нереально смотрится. Хотя в принципе я согласна со Scorpio чётвёрка безусловно заслужена! 
 Хотелось бы ещё сказать что книга, как ни суди, всё равно остаётся книгой,  в ней всегда есть нечто такое что ставит её выше фильма пусть даже очень хорошо снятого...наверное это что-то- возможность полёта фантазии читателя, возможность вообразить самому, додумать что-то.... а может что-то ещё....  Короче говоря, я не знаю ни одного фильма который был бы лучше книги по которой он поставлен.
Ладно всех с Новым Годом ! Самого всего вам итд. итп. Ща вот допишу пойду гулять! Кстати мне действительно надо знать стоит закачивать оставшиеся серии или нет.   ::   Это вопрос.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

ДенисМ достал мне Мастера и Маргариту!! Смотрел половину первой серии т мне очччень нравится! Да, ощущение что это сериал и не фильм есть...Но пока все актеры мне нравятся, я до понтуса пилатуса (да не слишком много). Иешуа выглядит, по-моему, слишком славянский  ::  
Больше впечатления завтра, а сейчас спать!  ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

Завидую я вам. Вы и книгу читали, и фильм смотрите или уже смотрели. Я пока что ничего из этого "не делал".  
А мы только встаём.....  ::

----------


## Indra

> Иешуа выглядит, по-моему, слишком славянский

 Таким изображают Иисуса н православных иконах. Я как-то смотрела передачу про православие в Эфиопии, забавно было видеть иконы, выполненные по греческому канону, но черты лиц святых и Иисуса были неуловимо эфиопские. Каждый народ привносит что-то своё. Говорят, если европейский художник станет рисовать китайца, а китайский - европейца, то оба привнесут в портрет черты своей расы, незаметные чужим, но явные для своих. Ну, и тут вот так же.   ::   
Насчет фильм это или сериал - я настаиваю на названии "спектакль"   ::  Это книга, иллюстрированная видео, но не фильм.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

ну ребята, после смотрения двух серий, у меня осталось хорошее впечатление. Всё следит по книге, и мне нравятся все... может кот немножко куколкавато, но водку пить - это он прекрасно может! Но я уже знал, что будет слишком трудно снимать кота, так что не разочаровал он меня. 
Я согласен со всем этим, что вы уже написали! 
Но, книга лучше!

----------


## Lampada

> ну ребята, после смотрения двух серий, у меня осталось хорошее впечатление. Всё следит по книге, и мне нравятся все... может кот немножко куколкавато, но водку пить - это он прекрасно может! Но я уже знал, что будет слишком трудно снимать кота, так что не разочаровал он меня. 
> Я согласен со всем этим, что вы уже написали! 
> Но, книга лучше!

 ну ребята, после просмотра двух серий, у меня осталось хорошее впечатление. Всё идёт по книге, и мне понравилось всё... может кот немножко куколковат (?), но водку пить... - это он прекрасно может! Но я заранее знал, что будет слишком трудно снимать кота, так что не разочаровал он меня. 
Я согласен со всем тем, что вы уже написали! 
Но, книга лучше!

----------


## BappaBa

Не буду создавать новую тему, оживлю эту. =)  *Булгаковского Воланда сыграет Аль Пачино* 
Голливуд намерен приступить к экранизации знаменитого мистического романа Михаила Булгакова «Мастер и Маргарита». В съемках новой картины примет участие поистине звездный ансамбль. 
Работать над проектом будет компания Stone Village Pictures, возглавляемая продюсером Скоттом Стейндорфом, последней лентой которого стала экранизация романа Габриэля Гарсия Маркеса «Любовь во время холеры». Предполагается, что кроме Аль Пачино в фильме сыграют: Мастера - Рэйф Файнс, Бегемота - Денни Де Вито, Понтия Пилата - Джон Малкович, Бездомного - Мэтт Дэймон, Иешуа - Николас Кейдж, сообщает Правда.ру. 
Иными словами, такая звездная компания на одной площадке – золотая мечта любого голливудского кинематографиста! На режиссерское кресло претендуют сразу три знаменитости - Френсис Форд Коппола, Энтони Мингелла и Роберт Земекис («Изгой»). Кроме того, свое участие в проекте уже подтвердили крупнейшие голливудские студии Universal, Paramount, Dreamworks и Warner Bros.  
Бюджет фильма колеблется от 100 до 110 миллионов долларов. Впрочем, если творение Булгакова не сыграет с организаторами злую шутку и все заявленные актеры согласятся на участие в фильме, то его бюджет возрастет в несколько раз. Остается добавить, что руководить проектом будет Брюс Эконому, который так отзывается о предстоящей работе: «Роман требует самого бережного обращения. Это своеобразный вызов создателям кино, что, кстати, является возбуждающим стимулом». 
Знаменитый и самый мистический роман Михаила Булгакова обладает невероятным магнетизмом и продолжает вызывать у театральных деятелей и кинематографистов желание быть причастными к тайнам русского гения. Однако это удавалось далеко не всем, даже именитым режиссерам. Так, в 1980-х годах экранизировать «Мастера и Маргариту» намеревался Роман Полански, но проект был свёрнут и отложен до лучших времен.  http://topnews.ru/news_id_18317.html

----------


## Scorpio

> Не буду создавать новую тему, оживлю эту. =)  *Булгаковского Воланда сыграет Аль Пачино* 
> Голливуд намерен приступить к экранизации знаменитого мистического романа Михаила Булгакова «Мастер и Маргарита». В съемках новой картины примет участие поистине звездный ансамбль.

 Опять, конечно, Москву будут в трущобах Нью-Орлеана снимать.  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> *Булгаковского Воланда сыграет Аль Пачино*

 Люблю Аль Пачино, но до Воланда ему, как до Луны. Слишком брутальный типаж. Боевичок, что ли, сделают?  ::  
PS. Того же Файнса могли на роль поставить, и то было бы лучше...

----------


## BappaBa

> Люблю Аль Пачино, но до Воланда ему, как до Луны. Слишком брутальный типаж. Боевичок, что ли, сделают?

 Ага, пошли по проторенной дорожке "Адвоката дьявола". =)

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Ага, пошли по проторенной дорожке "Адвоката дьявола". =)

 Ха-ха, это первое, что мне подумалось.  ::  
Если уж шерстить бывших дьяволов, найдутся и лушие кандидаты, несмотря на отсутствие внешнего сходства. Например, всклокоченный Джек Николсон с вечно безумным взглядом - чем не "сумасшедший иностранец"?   ::

----------

